# Crail 29th April VAG v Ford



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some great pics of the day and loving the Grey Matt Rs and the Seat Morrisons Motors and a nice Audi 80 Sport know that is a blast from the past thanks for sharing enjoyed that


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Is Porsche part of VAG??


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Is Porsche part of VAG??


Yes it is


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

That explains the Porsche then


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

adf27 said:


> Is Porsche part of VAG??


To be honest anything German really apart from BMW lol!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Was bloody freezing that day :/

Love that TTRS, what a beast!


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Was bloody freezing that day :/
> 
> Love that TTRS, what a beast!


That RS posted an 11.2 that day, it's a weapon all right. The CRX was also a beast.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting :thumb: 

The Audi tt smoked the wheels right out on the starting, good launch control from him


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some good pics there mate :thumb:


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

He was saying his times were quite slow:tumbleweed: reckon it was down to the Tarmac being so cold. I was very impressed with his launches but 4wd does help lol.


----------

